# Alicante Caravanas Trade Show , Feb



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

Alicante mid Feb, Trade Show including Motorhomes.

We are intending to go to the show,however,the website doesn't appear to give advice or availability of Motorhome Parking/ Overnighting! Has anyone previously attended that could give any advice.

Many Thanks.


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

Have you been before? I visited last year and there is not much there. 

Parking as I recall was normal day car parks and I dont think there was anything for overnight.


----------



## Littlebt (May 19, 2012)

*Alicante*

Thanks Darloboy,

No haven't been before I have a friend, Spain based, looking to buy who's visiting and thought we might make weekend of it.

Might have a rethink now.


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Honest advice : don't waste your time and money. We have been twice and it really was rubbish both times. Expensive to get into and only a few regional dealers....who you can go and visit for free anytime. You certainly won't need to park overnight at the recinto ferial where it is held as you will have done the whole show in an hour at most.


----------

